# Little Rattie (knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

A certain member (MzBarnz) has been hinting to me to design a rat. Not being a rodent fan I put her off for quite a while. But MzBarnz is a persistent lady :sm02: so Little Rattie was created.

Little Rattie stands just 9 inches/23cms (approximately) tall. He is knitted flat and assembled and has a choice of a tutu or little vest to keep him warm. He has whiskers and embroidered eyes, full directions are included to create these. You could of course use toy safety eyes, I would advise 8 or 10mm. As with all my designs Little Rattie is knitted flat and assembled. To help there is an assembly guide included in the pattern with lots of photos, hints and tips to help.

Price: £2.50 (although this may vary depending on exchange rates and site add ons, I only receive the cover price.)

Available:
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/478747017/little-rattie?ref=shop_home_active_1

http://www.loveknitting.com/little-rattie-knitting-pattern-by-gypsycream


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Aw, I love the tutu!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> A certain member (MzBarnz) has been hinting to me to design a rat. Not being a rodent fan I put her off for quite a while. But MzBarnz is a persistent lady :sm02: so Little Rattie was created.
> 
> Little Rattie stands just 9 inches/23cms (approximately) tall. He is knitted flat and assembled and has a choice of a tutu or little vest to keep him warm. He has whiskers and embroidered eyes, full directions are included to create these. You could of course use toy safety eyes, I would advise 8 or 10mm. As with all my designs Little Rattie is knitted flat and assembled. To help there is an assembly guide included in the pattern with lots of photos, hints and tips to help.
> 
> ...


How can anyone resist this little fella, Pat. I love his shape and the way he stands on his own. Although like me, I told Donna (MzBarnz) a million times that a rat would be a No-No, as far as I was concerned and I wouldn't test knit one. How wrong was I? I've loved every minute of these little fellas and I won't be stopping until I've got a big 'Rat-Pack'. This is such a quick and easy pattern, especially for a novice toy knitter. If you can knit, purl, increase and decrease, then this is for you. It can be produced for both new little babies or the older child.... like me. Lol. Enjoy yourselves with your cute little Huggables. x


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

How cute!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

How cute....


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

They are fabulous! Just what i needed to see. Pat congratulation on both of your latest designs.You are so very talented.Sorry it has taken me a little while to be catching up on all the superb work of yours but health not so great at the moment.Mx :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Uh oh...I see another cutie in my future!!!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so proud of you for conquering your fears, Pat! I don't think I've ever seen a cuter rat, even the adorable real baby ones! I love this little one because he has such an innocent look about him, typical of your designs. My little one is getting close to being finished and like all of your other patterns, he's a fast, easy knit and so fun to watch come alive as you put him together. Thank you, Pat, for putting up with my "gentle" persuasion to design a rattie. I knew he'd be loved and I bet there will be so many beautiful and sweet little ones running around kp in no time. By tomorrow, mine will be!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Pat, your ratties are adorable!!!!!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Love them. Got the pattern yesterday , now I just need to find time to make one . 
If anyone could make a rat look adorable it would have to be you Pat. X


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Oh lovely, I'm tempted. :sm01:


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

We knew she could do it, didn't we, Rita!


Ritaw said:


> Love them. Got the pattern yesterday , now I just need to find time to make one .
> If anyone could make a rat look adorable it would have to be you Pat. X


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Got my pattern yesterday, but was at the doctors office a very long time and did not get to see him until this morning and I love love love him. Absolutely the most adorable little rattie I have ever seen. I would not mind having these running around all over my house! The live ones not so much, but these little fellows are going to be a real hoot for the kids I knit for!! Maybe even some of my senior pals that I met in the rehab center would love them too. I am going to be super busy making all these new patterns along with all the others I have to sew up and stuff still yet that I have been knitting. I seem to want to stop what I am working up and make the new ones! I am really backsliding on my goal for 2016!! Doctor's reports yesterday are not good. Heading into another Lupus episode according to blood work. But, I have managed them all to date and I will get through this one too. Pat you are a genius!!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

amudaus said:


> They are fabulous! Just what i needed to see. Pat congratulation on both of your latest designs.You are so very talented.Sorry it has taken me a little while to be catching up on all the superb work of yours but health not so great at the moment.Mx :sm02: :sm24:


Oh bless Maureen, so sorry to hear you aren't doing so well. Gentle hugs XX


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Got my pattern yesterday, but was at the doctors office a very long time and did not get to see him until this morning and I love love love him. Absolutely the most adorable little rattie I have ever seen. I would not mind having these running around all over my house! The live ones not so much, but these little fellows are going to be a real hoot for the kids I knit for!! Maybe even some of my senior pals that I met in the rehab center would love them too. I am going to be super busy making all these new patterns along with all the others I have to sew up and stuff still yet that I have been knitting. I seem to want to stop what I am working up and make the new ones! I am really backsliding on my goal for 2016!! Doctor's reports yesterday are not good. Heading into another Lupus episode according to blood work. But, I have managed them all to date and I will get through this one too. Pat you are a genius!!!!!


Bless Donnie you do so much for everyone, please take care of YOU! gentle hugs for you too XX


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> I am so proud of you for conquering your fears, Pat! I don't think I've ever seen a cuter rat, even the adorable real baby ones! I love this little one because he has such an innocent look about him, typical of your designs. My little one is getting close to being finished and like all of your other patterns, he's a fast, easy knit and so fun to watch come alive as you put him together. Thank you, Pat, for putting up with my "gentle" persuasion to design a rattie. I knew he'd be loved and I bet there will be so many beautiful and sweet little ones running around kp in no time. By tomorrow, mine will be!


lol! He was fun to design Donna, I should have taken heed to your "gentle" persuasion" earlier. Looking forwards to seeing your finished rattie :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Ritaw said:


> Love them. Got the pattern yesterday , now I just need to find time to make one .
> If anyone could make a rat look adorable it would have to be you Pat. X


Thank you Rita :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments :sm02:


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Never thought I'd say this but I've come to like rats. At least these sweet ones of yours. I'll leave the real ones to Donna.  You've done a fabulous job on these.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Never thought I'd say this but I've come to like rats. At least these sweet ones of yours. I'll leave the real ones to Donna.  You've done a fabulous job on these.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> Never thought I'd say this but I've come to like rats. At least these sweet ones of yours. I'll leave the real ones to Donna.  You've done a fabulous job on these.


lol! same here Karen :sm02:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Really cute babies!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you :sm01:


----------



## NixknittingSticks (Sep 22, 2016)

These are cute, I love them... I love the little ears...genius! Well done


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

NixknittingSticks said:


> These are cute, I love them... I love the little ears...genius! Well done


Thank you


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

They are so cute


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

bfralix said:


> They are so cute


Thank you :sm01:


----------

